# Jesse Bringham's Last Ride



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

very sad.


RIP brother...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

That's why I hardly touch BC. That run they came down didn't even look that bad (videos don't always do justice though) but was still very capable of stealing a young life. RIP and everyone always be careful.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^Backcountry definitely has it's dangers. A wise choice if you haven't been trained on how to evaluate and travel in that terrain. 
Jesse was obviously not that backcountry saavy. Not to point fingers at him, he paid the ultimate price. Just what I observed in the video. The skier was giving directions from the get go. Jesse and the other guy did not see the dangers signs he was pointing out to them. Jesse's choice to cut in from where he had ridden beyond the others looks to be the bad choice. You saw where they were able to get the snow to react by kicking it loose. Hence the reason the skier went down what had already slid. When Jesse cut across to get into that line he must have hit a sweet spot and that was it. I would have liked to see the slide, but considering what happened I am satisfied to go with an educated guess.
Avalanche danger was rated moderate on that day. So it was a fairly normal rating for people to be out in.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Bummer. Always a risk involved. Thats part of the beauty of Mama nature; she can get grumpy real quick and lash out for seemingly no apparent reason.

At least he went cruising a pleasure zone with friends. 

R.I.P.


----------

